
Build an Android app from a to Z without opening AndroidStudio even once - josephernest
https://stackoverflow.com/a/49959609/1422096
======
ivankolev
That's cool, too much reliance on an IDE magic sometimes backfires. I will
still use AS for 99% of the time, but will copy this instructions as a
dev.backup if you will.

~~~
josephernest
How do people generally do "2\. Can you make a build in one step?"
([https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/08/09/the-joel-
test-12-s...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/08/09/the-joel-
test-12-steps-to-better-code/)) with Android Studio? Is there something I
missed in AS to automate builds? (I never enjoyed gradle, etc.)

~~~
Nullabillity
Android Studio delegates all the actual building to Gradle, so you can always
just run `gradle assemble` from the terminal to do the same thing.

~~~
josephernest
The major thing I don't like with this current system is that each time you
want to modify an option, the docs always say "Go in Menu XYZ, Submenu ABC,
etc. and uncheck this checkbox".

=> At the end, you always have to open the IDE again and again...

Everything is hidden by this IDE, and you end up never knowing where (in which
config files) the changes are done.

